

America's Young Adults at 25 - thejteam
http://www.bls.gov/news.release/nlsyth.nr0.htm

======
thejteam
One highlight pointed out by the news media:

"Individuals born from 1980 to 1984 held an average of 6.3 jobs from ages 18
to 25. On average, those with more education held more jobs than those with
less education."

Based on the definition in the report, it looks like summer internships would
count towards the total.

